# Best TS/suggest TS's in Key West?



## dfjkl (Nov 26, 2008)

If one were to buy in Key West...what would this crowed recommend?  What is not only nice, but also a good value?

Thanks!


----------



## JeffW (Nov 26, 2008)

Banyan is a nice, not too large resort, more like a B&B.  Almost every unit has a slightly different layout.  I'm not sure how it trades though (they've been in II, supposedly adding RCI as well).

Galleon has good rooms, good location, a bar, and parking.  Also dual affiliated.

Sunset Harbor has a good location as well.  Is probably the priciest of all resorts in KW, but it gets you membership in Hyatt Vacation Club, which is good if you'd like to go to other Hyatt resorts.

A lot of people buy Hyatt Beach House for less money, hoping to trade into Sunset Harbor (as well as other Hyatt resorts).

Jeff


----------



## beatja (Nov 27, 2008)

We own at the Galleon and Hyatt Sunset Harbor.  Both are excellent resorts - the Galleon has a beach, pool and bar, Sunset Harbor only has a pool.  Both are in great locations.  We prefer the Galleon but were able to buy week 10 at Sunset Harbor for less than half of what the Galleon units are going for.


----------



## bogey21 (Nov 27, 2008)

JeffW said:


> Banyan is a nice, not too large resort, more like a B&B.



My vote would be the Banyan.  I love the quaintness and the location which is so close to the middle ofDuval Street.

George


----------



## JeffW (Nov 27, 2008)

Should have also asked, do you plan on:
- always staying
- sometimes staying, sometimes exchanging
- sometimes staying, sometimes renting.

I know both Banyan & Galleon have on site rental programs, though they probably take 35%.  Hyatt gets you priority into Hyatt resorts. Galleon probably does very well for trade power in RCI, since it's basically their only resort in KW.


----------



## dfjkl (Nov 27, 2008)

JeffW said:


> Should have also asked, do you plan on:
> - always staying
> - sometimes staying, sometimes exchanging
> - sometimes staying, sometimes renting.
> ...



I would say probably sometimes staying/sometimes exchanging.  We really don't have an interest in renting but don't want to limit all travels to the Keys either (but we really did like our visit down there).  We were thinking if we were going to buy we'd probably like to buy down there instead of say Ocean Pointe or something....as we'd probably be trading that off too some of the time.


----------



## JeffW (Nov 27, 2008)

I know the Banyan has an onsite sales agent (probably contactable thru the Banyan website).  I know a lot of Hyatt's appear on ebay, I don't know about the other resorts.  

To a large degree it depends on what your budget is.  You can get studios at the Banyan for less than $3K, to probably $30K plus for a Hyatt week.


----------



## maddaug (Nov 28, 2008)

dfjkl, welcome to TUG. 
Where did you stay when you we last in KW? We will be traveling next May. It will be our first time for us. We are looking forward to the trip.
Do you have a timeshare? If not TUG is full of info. and a great group of people to answer questions too.  
BTW, we live in Morton.........not to far from you.


----------



## dfjkl (Nov 29, 2008)

Haha...small world. We actually live south of Pekin a little bit.  We enjoyed our day in the Keys.  I've never been to FL before so the wife signed us up for a stay @ Ocean Pointe for 4 nights.  It was really nice.  We turned that into an "explore southern FL" trip.  I've always wanted to drive the Overseas Highway, so we did that.  We went to the Keys the first full day down and Miami the next full day.  It was a fun trip.  The wife loved Duval St. and we are anxious to get back and check it all out.  

We were almost convinced by Marriott sales people to buy until I hopped on the Wayport wifi that I found on the Eee I brought with us and tried to do some research before we bought under impulse and found this place and posted a ? to which you guys had some very insightful answers to which led us to decline their offer (to the short term annoyance of my spouse).  

So now we have decided we like the idea of buying a time share, just not the idea of overpaying for one.  We are looking around now for the best bang for the buck.  Ideally we'll pick up a cheap lock-out with good tradeability...in a place we'd like to visit again (which is looking to be either Vegas or Florida for us currently).


----------



## bdh (Dec 1, 2008)

Due to the various pros and cons of each KW TS, I doubt there is a "Best".  

I would agree on Jeff's comments and add the following:

Banyan is a group of renovated homes that have a common garden and pool area.  The reno home is why no 2 units are alike.  While the pool and spa are secluded and nice, they're not very big.  Old Town location is great for Duval activities.

Galleon seems to get mixed reviews - some love it while others say the rooms are worn out and dated.  Not sure of the total number of units (by reading another thread, I'm sure timesharemogul could provide that info) but it is a larger property.  Maybe that's why the room view reports range from "great" to "stinks".  Again, Old Town location is great for Duval activities.

Sunset Harbor is Hyatt's 1st TS property.  The room layouts vary, some 2 story townhouses and various 1 floor 2 bedroom floor plans with lock offs.  Nice pool area to watch the cruise ships come and go.  The units are not the sexist of the 3 Hyatts in KW, but the view from the 2nd and 3rd floor units can not be beat.  Due to its Old Town location and views, it is the most desirable Hyatt in KW (can be a little pricey).

Hyatt Beach House has nice units, all identical 2 bedroom and no lock offs.  Nice pool area and small beach.  In general, the lowest price way into the Hyatt program.  If you are going to travel to other Hyatts, its hard to go wrong with Beach House.  Some people like that its out in New Town and away from Duval - but if you're going for the Duval activities, its not the best location.  

Hyatt Windward Pointe has the nicest and largest units (understatement - granite countertops, stl stl appliances, really large master bath).  Again, all identical 2 bedroom and no lock offs.  Nice pool and spa area.  Note that this is an RTU property - expires somewhere around 2075 - not that that is a huge issue, but just wanted to make sure you are aware of that.  Same thing as Beach House, its in New Town.  Some say the location next to the airport drove them crazy while others say the planes didn't bother them at all.

Coconut Mallory is out in New Town and is on what appears to be a down hill slide.  Its units and location are not real desirable - probably explains way they are the cheapest weeks to buy.

Coconut Beach Resort is a nice property with decent location down by Casa Marina at the Atlantic end of Duval.  While there is a selection of shops and restaurants nearby, most people who want Duval opt for the lower end of Duval (Banyan, Galleon and Sunset Harbor).  Not sure of Coconut Beach's affliation, but similar to Banyan and Galleon, your trades are done thru RCI or II.  If you go with a Hyatt, you can do internal trades to other Hyatts as well as trade through II.

Will you be staying the same week each trip or will your travel times vary thru out the year?   The rule of thumb I'd suggest is that if you will be going to you home resort half of the time, buy at that property.  Note that if you buy a Hyatt, you are guaranteed your week and your deeded unit.  If you plan on going to KW alot, then research which week/unit it is you're going to purchase.

While we have our favorite, there is no clear cut winner for every person's situation.  So I say rent a unit or two and test drive them before you buy.


----------



## keysfan (Dec 1, 2008)

*We own at Coconut Beach Resort*

It is affiliated with II.  They use the "fixed week" system.  We own weeks 51 and 52 and use our weeks.  We have noticed that during that time frame the resort is mostly owner occupied.


----------



## dfjkl (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks for all the useful responses!!


----------



## theo (Dec 18, 2008)

*An additional $0.02 worth...*



dfjkl said:


> Thanks for all the useful responses!!



You've received some good and well informed information in posts above. That said, I'd point out one additional detail which I did not see mentioned ---- i.e. that annual maintenance fees for virtually any Key West timeshare will be somewhere around $1,000 or more (including property tax portion). If you buy, try to find a week that you are actually willing to use and can enjoy (...and that isn't in hurricane season -- I've been "run out" of the Keys more than once in mandatory evacuations). While all KW timeshares certainly "exchange" well, I recommend that you do not blindly overlook that hefty $1k annual maintenance fee. I don't need to tell you that maintenance fees generally travel in only one direction --- and that direction is not downward...


----------

